# English woman wanting to move to Greece but work for a UK company internet based



## Lynz28 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone knows of any UK based companies who will allow working from Greece. My Greek husband and I are moving to Greece and I am wanting to take a job with me via the internet. He will pursue work there, but I wish to work from home over there.

Thanks


----------

